# Porn and masturbation.



## Mason117 (May 5, 2010)

How important is it to you guys? I find its essencial for me to be able to sleep a lot of the time.


----------



## R2-D2 (Mar 6, 2010)

hmm, i find it essential as well, though not for sleep. :crazy:


----------



## Mason117 (May 5, 2010)

That's not to say that I don't for just the pleasure of it, but I find that if I wank before I go to sleep, I fall asleep much faster as my mind is clear and I'm relaxed.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't require it to sleep unless I'm just really horny. Otherwise, I just consider it a fun pastime.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm not much into it. Nothing wrong with it, and I can get turned on by the audio more than the visual if it's good... but I rarely look at it. I'd rather read it, or be doing it with someone, or doing something else altogether.


----------



## Mason117 (May 5, 2010)

Well all of us would rather be having sex than masturbating. Do you mean like reading sex novels and stuff?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I am slightly addicted to it. I have tried to quit watching it but only last for maybe 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Sex novels? I find free sex stories online...videos and the such...Imagination is fun too...I usually don't masturbate in bed or even right before bed...For some reason I never really get horny then...But...it's importante!


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Man ... I love you guys and girls.

I love the fact that you can be open to admitting to this. The people that I usually bump into all pretend that sex is something taboo and dirty (not that dirty is a bad thing ). How immature! They're all in their 20s too.

Ughhh ... get me out of this environment please


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

I find it a good way to relieve tension. I still sleep with myself, thats kind of complicated, I get too needy and just cant leave me alone.:tongue:


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't masturbate.
But porn is fun to watch.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really watch porn, but I have read erotic stories online. As for masturbation, I don't do it regularly, but probably a couple of times a week.


----------



## Myer (Mar 10, 2010)

I use it as a sleep aid, pleasure too, of course. Porn gets boring after awhile, imagination can work better at times.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Myer said:


> Porn gets boring after awhile, imagination can work better at times.


Yeah, I always use my imagination for masturbation, it's a much better standard than porn.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

it does cause the mind to relax and help with sleep.. *cough* or so I've heard


----------



## csn (Apr 19, 2010)

George Carlin said it best. If God intended for us not to masturbate, he would've made our arms shorter.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

csn said:


> George Carlin said it best. If God intended for us not to masturbate, he would've made our arms shorter.


:laughing:

He was a genius and probably America's greatest comedian. It's such a shame that he's gone now.


----------



## Mason117 (May 5, 2010)

George was the best comedian ever.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

RomanticRealist said:


> Man ... I love you guys and girls.
> 
> I love the fact that you can be open to admitting to this. The people that I usually bump into all pretend that sex is something taboo and dirty (not that dirty is a bad thing ). How immature! They're all in their 20s too.
> 
> Ughhh ... get me out of this environment please


Hehe. It helps that we're online. I don't know about the rest of you but I would be a bit embarrassed to talk about my masturbating habits in the lunchroom or other public place. :crazy:

On topic, masturbation is essential. I agree that it is relaxing before sleep. Porn's fine, but it does get boring. I ought to try reading mor, since it can be exciting for the images it generates. I don't really need either, but they're good for adding new material to my fantasy catalog.


----------



## Mason117 (May 5, 2010)

I am usually pretty honest about all my habits, so if someone asks a question like this, I will probably be very truthful.


----------



## ozasis (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm thankful every day that I'm a male. Mantis, touched and antithesis' revelations just add another reason!


----------



## SavMandu (Jun 12, 2010)

Bumping uglies, it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

ozasis said:


> I'm thankful every day that I'm a male. Mantis, touched and antithesis' revelations just add another reason!


I am thankful that I'm not a male. I like my boobs. Very much.


----------



## ozasis (Jun 13, 2010)

touched said:


> I am thankful that I'm not a male. I like my boobs. Very much.


I like others' boobs very much, and feel the obsession with them would be far lesser if I had my own set...


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

i think masturbating is a necessity. everyone should do it. a lot less people would be on edge. and im the opposite, i like it first thing in the morning to wake me up and get the day started. always gets me up on the right side of the bed


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 8, 2010)

I actually used to love porn and masturbation. It has truly been a pleasure (literally) to watch the progression from the very first videos that made it onto the internet to the thorough selection today. I started getting a really guilty feeling though... I found the horniness is a great source of energy for things though.


----------



## USSVagrant (Jun 10, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> i think masturbating is a necessity. everyone should do it. a lot less people would be on edge. and im the opposite, i like it first thing in the morning to wake me up and get the day started. always gets me up on the right side of the bed


Huh, helps me get to sleep, mostly because it relaxes me enough for my mind to shut up.


----------



## sk3tched (Jan 31, 2010)

Also helps me get to sleep at times. I also just enjoy it in general, I can do so many things with my imagination~ I don't usually need anything tangible, but sometimes I use pictures or stories.

I've tried it during the day, but afterwards it makes me feel just..._weird_ in a bad way that I don't want to feel during the day. Dazed and very unresponsive/missing more things than usual.


----------



## Linden88 (Aug 5, 2010)

porn is good if its the homemade stuff. i usually watch it daily..and it makes masturbating a joy lol


----------



## daman (Aug 2, 2010)

When I was little I would masturbate to fall asleep. Now I do it about once a day and watch lesbian porn. I am a heterosexual.


----------



## Zomboy (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't do it as much as I used to in high school

Lately I've had to talk myself into it

I'm slowly eliminating my sex drive


----------



## Mason117 (May 5, 2010)

For me masturbation is really important because I have such high standards in women (physical and mental) that I will probably never get a girl that meets my standards. The only times I lower my standards enough to fuck someone I deem unworthy is when I am drunk. So I am sort of forced into a form of celibacy in which I masturbate frequently. I also make a point of not hiding it as I don't like pretending to not do things like that. I keep a folder on my bookmarks bar labeled 'Porn' and I have a garbage can filled mostly with tissues. I also enjoy making people feel uncomfortable when they ask me what my plans are for the day and I tell them I want to go home and play video games and wack off.


----------



## jinkies (Jun 19, 2010)

To sleep. It's seriously the only way I can go to bed when I want to.
'Okay, I wanna be in bed by 2:30 AM, gotta do this now or I'll be up until 5.'
I get really sleepy afterwards so I can't really do it any other time unless I wanna doze off in class or some shit.


----------



## XintpX (Aug 1, 2010)

When ever i get to overloaded with study i masturbate. Its like turning the reset button on in your head. After wards your ready rock and /or roll again (mentally).


----------



## steven1989pdx (Aug 16, 2010)

It's not really something I get excited about, but when I do I usually edge for an hour or so.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

The Phantom said:


> I usually masturbate to get out of bed in the morning, cos once I'm done I'm clearly awake and gotta go and clean myself up etc.


I do this too.:blushed: Being a lazy INTP its a great way to force myself to wank up...I mean wake up.:tongue:

I don't have a very high sex drive in general though, at least not for a 20 year old guy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

Masturbation is a fun recreational outdoor activity that you should try with friends.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

Orgasming helps me to sleep better too and/or relax. In school it was even worse. I masterbated like 15 times a day, even in the school bathroom, I just could not concentrate until I did. Orgasms from sex with another person help you sleep way better than masterbating though, research it.
My husband who is INTP still claims he did not even masterbate once a week growing up, how is that possible. Also, sex does not help him sleep.


----------



## sensorium (Oct 20, 2010)

ozasis said:


> I like others' boobs very much, and feel the obsession with them would be far lesser if I had my own set...


Considering they're pretty much the first thing we experience after we're born, a source of nourishment and comfort... I think some of that feeling stays imprinted onto our brains into adulthood, for both women and men. Except women can look/touch a pair at any time... men can't, for the most part.

It's bizarre how breasts have become such a taboo, in many cultures. Most movies have at least one person dying, sometimes graphically, and that is OK to watch. But breasts, nipples... noooo. Immoral. Denied. I wonder how that alters our perception of reality. 

Most porn is so fake. I don't know if it's just me being able to sense 'fakeness' better, but they just turn me off. It's so rare to find something where the pleasure is genuine - and those do manage to get me really hot.

As for masturbation... when you're alone for a long time, I think it's better to just "handle yourself" than do something stupid in the heat of the moment, and end up waking up next to an obnoxious stranger in the morning, hating yourself, or worse, with an STD...

And it helps clear the mind. 
It's difficult being young, slaves to all these impulses! :laughing:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

StarBuck said:


> In school...I masterbated like 15 times a day, even in the school bathroom, I just could not concentrate until I did.


Intereting acdemic strategy...

I remember a girl orgasming in the middle of class in high school. When we were all silently writing a test. Rather loudly. She even screamed out "orgasm"! It was probably the single most bizzare thing I've ever witnessed. Everyone felt so awkward no one said anything, which made the experience even more surreal. I'm still not entirely sure I wasn't on acid that day...


----------



## virginia (Oct 21, 2010)

Mantis said:


> I've actually always envied men for being able to masturbate properly. As a woman you don't have much choice if you're a virgin. You can rub and stuff, but that only makes you hotter until your ass is on fire, and can't keep your legs together. -that's the kind of honesty only an INTP can show, btw. lol.
> But if you're a guy-it's great. you can clear your own mind.
> 
> If I'm not depressed I can just be constantly semi-horny for weeks in a row, and find it difficult to focus mentally.


lol hear, hear, to all of that.


----------



## thedoctorlies (Jul 17, 2010)

Have used sex in some form to help me sleep all my wanking life. Who needs porn with a mind like this?


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

Kilgore Trout said:


> Masturbation is a fun recreational outdoor activity that you should try with friends.


Soggy Biscuit is probably the best and most dignifying way to experience it.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Now that I think of it, I've been using porn since I was a child. I remember, with some embarrassment now, that I got off on this as a kid:





and also something from this book, but I can't find the specific image:


----------



## oknonko (Dec 15, 2010)

sk3tched said:


> Also helps me get to sleep at times. I also just enjoy it in general, I can do so many things with my imagination~ I don't usually need anything tangible, but sometimes I use pictures or stories.
> 
> I've tried it during the day, but afterwards it makes me feel just..._weird_ in a bad way that I don't want to feel during the day. Dazed and very unresponsive/missing more things than usual.


me too:
<
I've tried it during the day, but afterwards it makes me feel just...weird  in a bad way that I don't want to feel during the day. Dazed and very unresponsive/missing more things than usual.
>


----------



## oknonko (Dec 15, 2010)

sensorium said:


> Considering they're pretty much the first thing we experience after we're born, a source of nourishment and comfort... I think some of that feeling stays imprinted onto our brains into adulthood, for both women and men. Except women can look/touch a pair at any time... men can't, for the most part.
> 
> It's bizarre how breasts have become such a taboo, in many cultures. Most movies have at least one person dying, sometimes graphically, and that is OK to watch. But breasts, nipples... noooo. Immoral. Denied. I wonder how that alters our perception of reality.
> 
> ...


I do watch porn, from time to time, but it just turns me off, everytime I check it out, I just detect that it's just very FAKE FAKE FAKE, and the acting is very bad also... so I end up with no pleasure watching it
I don't really enjoy it, it's just a bad habit for me, like a compulsive habit

I stop watching it for a long duration, then I forget it, then someday I find myself watching it for no reason, I don't know how, it makes me bored and the proccess get restarted....:crazy:


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

csn said:


> George Carlin said it best. If God intended for us not to masturbate, he would've made our arms shorter.


Carlin was a legend.

Also i agree it can help with sleep but mainly do it cuz I'm horny!


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

There are people who feel bad about masturbating and watching porn? :shocked:

I love myself. I make love to myself. I'll even dim the lights. I'm my own best lover (until I'm with a lover.) 

I don't like contaminating my mind with hetero porn though. It's stupid to me with the over exaggerated power tripping. But I'll watch girl/girl every now and then. That way I can imagine I'm either of the women involved. Plus, I find women's bodies beautiful on their own. But a penis not attached to a real guy I care about, is pointless to me.

How the hell did I miss this thread?


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't like contaminating my mind with hetero porn though. It's stupid to me with the over exaggerated power tripping. But I'll watch girl/girl every now and then. That way I can imagine I'm either of the women involved. Plus, I find women's bodies beautiful on their own. But a penis not attached to a real guy I care about, is pointless to me.


A penis could be replaced with a dildo, or any other toys. A woman's body could not be replaced easily, I have to admit.


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think pornography is awesome. However I find it boring most of the time. I'll watch it for a while and won't even get an erection, unless I find something particularly sensational.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

snail said:


> Now that I think of it, I've been using porn since I was a child. I remember, with some embarrassment now, that I got off on this as a kid


I remember becoming aroused by cartoons featuring shirtless men when I was little. It's OK.:blushed:


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I masturbate more when I'm in a relationship. When I have a lover, the only porn that really does it for me is what I write for my lover. If I'm sleeping alone, I'll do it first thing in the morning and last thing at night... and sometimes once or twice in between. Usually it's just quick and frantic, getting off for the sake of getting off, but occasionally, it's reliving a specific event. :blushed:
If I'm single, it's pretty much just once every other day or so, to take the edge off. I dedicate the time to myself, take a hot bath, put on some music, light some candles, moisturize my skin, and make love to myself the way no one else can. Sometimes I'll look at porn or read some manga, but I can usually come up with a suitable scenario on my own. :wink:


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Sometimes for easy sleep, sometimes just to take the edge off. 

Sometimes when I'm bored and horny and have the time :happy:

It's fairly important. I'm sure it's possible I could go a week or two without doing it, but if something comes up (har har) then it needs to be dealt with. I don't control when I "need" to and when I don't. Until it gets to the point that I'm bully wanking, I don't think of it as good or bad.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Masturbating does cleared the mind, helped me to relax and sleep. But, it's really just a way to release that load. That's all.

It seems to me that females could enjoy it way better than males, or is it just my imagination?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I think porn is disgusting personally.


----------



## Gummibarchen (Dec 20, 2010)

How important? Not very. My sex drive is pretty much non-existent and I find porn to be fascinating rather than arousing. With the right porno the raw passion and beauty of the human body can be an amazing sight, even if it doesn't get the river flowing. Which i'm sure sounds strange to most people, but there's really no better way to describe it :blushed:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Once every 2 days or so is alright. I can go without it for prolonged periods, but it makes the experience more intense.






A bit NSFW.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Porn doesn't get me going anymore.

And I don't _really _have to masturbate, but *maybe *1-3 a week.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I had no idea where to put this but I needed to rant:

I'm pretty sure my older sister just walked in on me masturbating. I thought I had locked the door, but I hadn't. So when she started talking to me through the door, I didn't cover up. And then I saw, over the top of my laptop, the door open just a smidge and I threw the covers over myself hastily. I'm almost positive she saw something because she had started to open the door wider but then closed it a little again. We had a short conversation, but nothing really seemed out of order. There's no way she couldn't have seen my SPARKLY BLUE RABBIT, though. And the way the door opens into my bedroom, she would've gotten a clear view. Gahh.

FML, totally mortified O_O


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

Liontiger said:


> I had no idea where to put this but I needed to rant:
> 
> I'm pretty sure my older sister just walked in on me masturbating. I thought I had locked the door, but I hadn't. So when she started talking to me through the door, I didn't cover up. And then I saw, over the top of my laptop, the door open just a smidge and I threw the covers over myself hastily. I'm almost positive she saw something because she had started to open the door wider but then closed it a little again. We had a short conversation, but nothing really seemed out of order. There's no way she couldn't have seen my SPARKLY BLUE RABBIT, though. And the way the door opens into my bedroom, she would've gotten a clear view. Gahh.
> 
> FML, totally mortified O_O


Oh dear, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

I love fapping. I don't go crazy with it, though. I kinda alternate between once a day and once every other day. Most of the time I do it because I'm bored. Other times, I do it when I wake up in the morning. I just can't help fantasizing laying in bed with someone I have the hots for when I got the morning wood.

As for porn, I'm picky about it. My porn collection is small because it's hard for me to find stuff I really enjoy. Not that I'm into anything weird or taboo. I'd say amateur porn is my favorite. I love hentai, too, but I just do pictures. I have like one hentai video and that's it.


----------



## velvet (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe I'm just a late bloomer, but it is now that I'm finding pleasure in masturbating. I can tell that porn is fake because you can surely tell they're not enjoying it, so i'll try to find erotic ones that have story lines. Right now my sex drive is healthy, I try not to become obsessed but I sort of wish I didn't think of sex so much. So at night i'll try to read a book that way my mind gets distracted and I fall asleep easier. 

Not sure how females get pleasure humping a pillow, I tried it once and that hurt .


----------



## diverged (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been attracted to pornography since I was a little girl and started habitually watching it around 12. Sexuality just seemed very natural to me. I never was shy when asked about porn or whatever so I guess I obtained the notoriety of being 'that' sort of girl. Boys flocked to me, they thought I was 'wild' and a tease (because I'm not extroverted, pretty darn private) but I didn't like the attention like other girls would. I also started masturbating around this age too. A friend once playfully told me, "It's always the quiet ones..." haha.
The older I got though, the less these two things stimulated me. Now, watching porn gets me tingly but that's about it. It's rare that I would keep going until orgasming through masturbation because there is just no incentive for me and this is the only time my imagination doesn't run its natural course.. :dry:
It seems all too physical and I need that emotional kick which is not prevalent in pornography at all so I just sort of watch it now like I would watch any other youtube videos, albeit not as often as before. Sex without love isn't appealing to me thus I always try and search up the private home videos. :tongue:

Ooh and I favor gay and lesbian porn more for some reason. I think homosexuality is so beautiful; I always wished I was a gay man or a lesbian for some reason. But uh.. I'm rambling.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

diverged said:


> I've been attracted to pornography since I was a little girl and started habitually watching it around 12. Sexuality just seemed very natural to me. I never was shy when asked about porn or whatever so I guess I obtained the notoriety of being 'that' sort of girl. Boys flocked to me, they thought I was 'wild' and a tease (because I'm not extroverted, pretty darn private) but I didn't like the attention like other girls would. I also started masturbating around this age too. A friend once playfully told me, "It's always the quiet ones..." haha.
> The older I got though, the less these two things stimulated me. Now, watching porn gets me tingly but that's about it. It's rare that I would keep going until orgasming through masturbation because there is just no incentive for me and this is the only time my imagination doesn't run its natural course.. :dry:
> It seems all too physical and I need that emotional kick which is not prevalent in pornography at all so I just sort of watch it now like I would watch any other youtube videos, albeit not as often as before. Sex without love isn't appealing to me thus I always try and search up the private home videos. :tongue:
> 
> Ooh and I favor gay and lesbian porn more for some reason. I think homosexuality is so beautiful; I always wished I was a gay man or a lesbian for some reason. But uh.. I'm rambling.


That sounds pretty similar to my situation, actually. I found porn on the internet when I was about 10/11 and started watching it regularly around 12/13. I eventually came to use porn just about every time I got off. I'm definitely attracted to the more "real" videos. I can't watch one where the girl doesn't look like she's enjoying herself or if it's too exaggerated, etc. 

I seem to have lost my taste for it in the past month, though. Het porn makes me cringe now, and I'm very particular about my lesbian porn. It just doesn't get me the way it used to :/ These days, I'd much rather get off to an R-rated sex scene or some smut fiction. I also cut way back on masturbation in general. I think perhaps I've simply had enough of it (the porn, that is). Really wanting something real, right now 

Also, if you're already bi (as your profile indicates) why would you need to be a lesbian to enjoy homosexual sex? Seems like an unnecessary step to me :laughing:


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

@Liontiger and @diverged Same here. I had a thing for watching porn on cable channels (though light porn) when I was up late and my parents were out, when I was younger (I'd say 10 to 13). I just found it really exciting and couldn't wait to watch it. I've also always had a very vivid sexual imagination, from an early age too. I would think of crazy scenarios in my mind, and would actually enjoy taking a nap just for the opportunity to close my eyes and think. I didn't masturbate at all then, though. Didn't find the need to do so until later.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

I think coupling porn with masturbation will cause you to have a skewed vision of the opposite sex and thus lessen your sexual libido because no woman has big enough boobs for you.. or no man has a fat and large enough penis..


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree with Lokkye on that subject.

Recently, I've found out that I was actually addicted to porn. Not that I was trying to watch it everyday and everytime, but whenever I had the chance, I had to fap. Whenever I was by myself, I had to go online and search for a good pair of digital titties and sex for pleasing myself.

Eventually it became harmful. I felt that I couldn't get excited anymore by the 'normal girls'. Even if there was a pretty, lustful lady hitting on me, I would struggle to build up that sexual mood that usually builds up. It would only go up if I remembered the porn actresses I watched before.

The worse part is that along with this, came a performance anxiety. How could I take sex for granted If I wasn't being able to get an erection from the girls I deal with? It's not like i'm going to hit a incredibly hot woman anytime soon, and to be honest, the distortion in my mind was so huge that even some hot women weren't as hot as they should be anymore.

Therefore, I decided to look up on the subject, and porn can actually cause some sort of numbing to yourself. Once 'weaker porn' gets old, you move on to stronger porn, and then it becomes a vicious cycle. Luckily, a couple of months without porn can 'reboot' your horny-o-meter, and your brain chems get back to normal.

Let me say that I'm not telling that porn should be banished. Porn is fun, but when it starts to deviate your sexual activity, It's better to let it go for a while. 

I seriously would rather get aroused by a not so perfect partner than fap myselt to the best women the world can have.


----------



## Coda (Jan 27, 2011)

nevermore said:


> I remember becoming aroused by cartoons featuring shirtless men when I was little. It's OK.:blushed:


 You gotta admit its a little disturbing since she was getting off to heman being tortured and as a child makes it funnier still.


----------



## diverged (Jan 9, 2011)

Liontiger said:


> I can't watch one where the girl doesn't look like she's enjoying herself or if it's too exaggerated, etc.


Watching Japanese porn makes me a bit uncomfortable just by how the girls sound. =[



Liontiger said:


> These days, I'd much rather get off to an R-rated sex scene or some smut fiction. I also cut way back on masturbation in general. I think perhaps I've simply had enough of it (the porn, that is). Really wanting something real, right now
> 
> Also, if you're already bi (as your profile indicates) why would you need to be a lesbian to enjoy homosexual sex? Seems like an unnecessary step to me :laughing:


Verbatim on the first paragraph, m'friend, verbatim.. :tongue:
And I wasn't talking about just sex when it comes to homosexuality. Idk, I find it beautiful in relative terms to be born.. outside of what society deemed sexuality was supposed to be(?). I think it's like a step further into evolution or something. I just love the openness of how people of all orientations are embracing themselves more now. :happy:
I don't technically call myself bisexual, by the way; it's too gender specific and I think I have ability to love someone regardless of physical nature. roud:


----------



## diverged (Jan 9, 2011)

Oleas said:


> @Liontiger and @diverged Same here. I had a thing for watching porn on cable channels (though light porn) when I was up late and my parents were out, when I was younger (I'd say 10 to 13). I just found it really exciting and couldn't wait to watch it. I've also always had a very vivid sexual imagination, from an early age too. I would think of crazy scenarios in my mind, and would actually enjoy taking a nap just for the opportunity to close my eyes and think. I didn't masturbate at all then, though. Didn't find the need to do so until later.


That's so funny! I recall very well that I was so excited to be home alone one day too (age 9 or 10). I quickly popped in the movie "Woman on Top" and forwarded to the sex scenes and replayed them, studying their movements or something and just being so intrigued! ahah.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I've watched a ton of porn out of curiosity, but only after I've had the real thing, and I've started having the real thing very early. It never lived up to sex, so I kind of lost interest very quickly. 

Lesbian porn all looks completely fake to me, I can tell a fake orgasm and bad acting from a mile away, and so I don't watch it, because it just makes me angry how fake it is.
And porn with men in it is like trains passing by... 

Therefore, I prefer the real thing and have managed to not have to resort to porn, but when I can't manage it's much easier to get off to what's in my head. The crazy sex in my head beats all sorts of porn. That's my creative outlet:crazy:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I cannot masturbate while watching porn. It creeps me out. It feels like I just walked in on some random strangers and they're doing the nasties, and I want to shout, "SORRY, WRONG ROOM!" and slam the door and run away.

But I guess sex is just such a personal thing for me, I wouldn't really want to involve some weird random other people. Do not want!!! Get out of my room unless you plan on participating in MY party. =P


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

hziegel said:


> I cannot masturbate while watching porn. It creeps me out. It feels like I just walked in on some random strangers and they're doing the nasties, and I want to shout, "SORRY, WRONG ROOM!" and slam the door and run away.


that's completely hilarious)I'm just so sexually spoiled that I can't find anyone I'd want to join 9porn-wise, not in the real world).so I'm like "You suck at this and I am starting my own party"

'the nasties'...what a way to put it!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

mars6988 said:


> that's completely hilarious)I'm just so sexually spoiled that I can't find anyone I'd want to join 9porn-wise, not in the real world).so I'm like "You suck at this and I am starting my own party"
> 
> 'the nasties'...what a way to put it!


Well, it's nasty when they do it because it seems so bad! D:

Yeah, I agree. I don't know about spoiled exactly, but I think I did it right... I've only had one sexual partner ever, I was totally ready the first time and enjoyed myself, and I'm pretty fine with my sexuality. It's too deeply associated with love, passion and trust for me to want cheap, fake videos of it.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I have never enjoyed watching porn,i like mars6988 and hziegel prefer the real thing.Pornography is too fake and boring for me.My soon to be ex husband became addicted to porn and exposed our sons then aged 7 and 2 to it as well as sexually molesting our then 7yr old daughter.So porn basically disgusts me now,and i won't allow it in my house anymore.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> I have never enjoyed watching porn,i like mars6988 and hziegel prefer the real thing.Pornography is too fake and boring for me.My soon to be ex husband became addicted to porn and exposed our sons then aged 7 and 2 to it as well as sexually molesting our then 7yr old daughter.So porn basically disgusts me now,and i won't allow it in my house anymore.


Jesus, that's awful. My condolences to your family for having to go through that. I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Ozziechick1966 said:


> I have never enjoyed watching porn,i like mars6988 and hziegel prefer the real thing.Pornography is too fake and boring for me.My soon to be ex husband became addicted to porn and exposed our sons then aged 7 and 2 to it as well as sexually molesting our then 7yr old daughter.So porn basically disgusts me now,and i won't allow it in my house anymore.



That's really tough and sad.
But I think it is not porn's blame. I think it is your husband. Molesting a child has no kind of excuse.

I want to make sure that this post was not intended just to defend my point of view. I'm really sorry about what you had to go through.
I was just stating my opinion, not wanting any other thing. Really.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

scarygirl said:


> That's really tough and sad.
> But I think it is not porn's blame. I think it is your husband. Molesting a child has no kind of excuse.


I predicted this post from you hours ago, as soon as I read Ozzie's post.

You like porn, that's fine, but that does not mean that you have to defend porn every time it is involved in some atrocity, such as a father molesting his daughter. Do you think he would have exposed his young sons to porn if he wasn't addicted to it? Do you think he would have molested his daughter if he wasn't addicted to porn?

(On that second point, I believe from Ozzie's post, that he would not have committed such a crime if he had not been addicted to porn).


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Ozziechick1966, I am very sorry you had to go through that.

@skycloud86, watching porn or even being addicted to it does not make one a foul human being. Just like the existence of guns in the world cannot be blamed for people deciding to shoot other people.

I think @scarygirl is just saying that porn cannot be the only cause for that kind of behavior, and there is nothing one could think of as a reason that would explain or justify that kind of action. If you are a rotten human being anything can trigger manifestations of that, so I don't think she is defending porn as much as saying it cannot be the ultimate reason. Which I agree with.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mars6988 said:


> @Ozziechick1966, I am very sorry you had to go through that.
> 
> @skycloud86, watching porn or even being addicted to it does not make one a foul human being. Just like the existence of guns in the world cannot be blamed for people deciding to shoot other people.
> 
> I think @scarygirl is just saying that porn cannot be the only cause for that kind of behavior, and there is nothing one could think of as a reason that would explain or justify that kind of action. If you are a rotten human being anything can trigger manifestations of that, so I don't think she is defending porn as much as saying it cannot be the ultimate reason. Which I agree with.


Of course, I agree fully, but porn must be one of the main reasons. He even showed it to his young sons.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

mars6988 said:


> @hziegel I'm not saying this limits your options or doesn't. You just never know when you'll have to dissociate the two. And you may have to, which would hurt like a mofo.
> Just saying.
> Pure is good, but often not too realistic.


I already don't associate the two with each other. I just prefer them together. Is that so difficult to understand? I don't associate ketchup much with eggs, but I like them together. :3


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

The longest I have managed to go without masturbating since I started was about seven months. I use it to release anxiety. I dislike porn, but I am sometimes hypocritical and use stories or news reports. There are also times when I use videos or pictures, which I work into disturbing fantasy scenarios. Masturbation is usually a counterphobic act for me. 

When I have a crush on someone, I tend to have fewer disturbing fantasies, and use masturbation as a way to make my connection to the person feel more realistic, to intensify my feelings, and to satisfy my unfulfilled need for interpersonal closeness. When I use it as a temporary remedy, to ease the lack, it is similar to the way a hungry person can't help but think about food. Without even meaning to, a person in need imagines how it would feel if s/he were not in need. If I stay in the mindset of having what I need, then I can use the fantasy as a substitute for the real thing, which is unobtainable. When I am in love with someone who doesn't feel the same, I use it to sustain me until the lack is finally cured by getting what I need, or until the need for the person goes away on its own.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

snail said:


> The longest I have managed to go without masturbating since I started was about seven months. I use it to release anxiety. I dislike porn, but I am sometimes hypocritical and *use stories or news reports*. There are also times when I use videos or pictures, which I work into disturbing fantasy scenarios. Masturbation is usually a counterphobic act for me.


@snail What do you mean by news reports? What kind of stories/reports do you look for? I've never actually known of anyone to use them, so I'm curious.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

hziegel said:


> I've only had one sexual partner ever, I was totally ready the first time and enjoyed myself, and I'm pretty fine with my sexuality. It's too deeply associated with love, passion and trust for me to want cheap, fake videos of it.


I believe i see the word 'associate' above. If you prefer the two together, that's a different story. I was, however, going off the exact formulation of this original post I am quoting.

That is all.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

mars6988 said:


> I believe i see the word 'associate' above. If you prefer the two together, that's a different story. I was, however, going off the exact formulation of this original post I am quoting.
> 
> That is all.


Ah, I'm sorry for the confusing word use.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Fizz said:


> @snail What do you mean by news reports? What kind of stories/reports do you look for? I've never actually known of anyone to use them, so I'm curious.


@Fizz
The things I fear. Mostly child abuse. I imagine being a child, how much more sensitive and vulnerable I was as a child, and I try to imagine being violently harmed. ...only I can't handle thinking about the pain and terror the victims actually suffered, so I detach the actions from the feelings I would usually associate with them, and sexualize the physical intensity, stripping the scenario of all of it's emotional aspects in order to make it less threatening. Otherwise, I find such thoughts too disturbing to handle. 

There are some forms of violence that I can't detach from their emotional elements, so I am incapable of using any story that has a direct sexual element such as rape or molestation. I still can't attempt to empathize with the idea of being a child who is victimized in certain ways, because it would destroy me to even let my mind go there. 

Imagining the other forms of violence, as I often do, is already on the border of what I can handle. It is more than I could bear empathizing with if I were to do so in my usual manner. I am unable to put myself in the thought while holding on to the emotions associated with it. I can imagine the physical aspects, but only if I am not also imagining feeling threatened or being hated. 

So, rather than accept my blind spot, I have been trying all of my life to push through it using sexual pleasure as my spoonful of sugar. It hasn't worked yet, but it's the closest I can get to being able to release that fear.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

snail said:


> The things I fear. Mostly child abuse. I imagine being a child, how much more sensitive and vulnerable I was as a child, and I try to imagine being violently harmed. ...only I can't handle thinking about the pain and terror the victims actually suffered, so I detach the actions from the feelings I would usually associate with them, and sexualize the physical intensity, stripping the scenario of all of it's emotional aspects in order to make it less threatening. Otherwise, I find such thoughts too disturbing to handle.
> 
> There are some forms of violence that I can't detach from their emotional elements, so I am incapable of using any story that has a direct sexual element such as rape or molestation. I still can't attempt to empathize with the idea of being a child who is victimized in certain ways, because it would destroy me to even let my mind go there.
> 
> ...


In my experience, facing the experience is not the same thing as pushing through it. You can't push through something negative with negativity, or even with something that's normally considered a positive outlet. The only way to really change a negative occurrence is to replace it with a positive (ie. healthy sexual relationships).


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

hziegel said:


> In my experience, facing the experience is not the same thing as pushing through it. You can't push through something negative with negativity, or even with something that's normally considered a positive outlet. The only way to really change a negative occurrence is to replace it with a positive (ie. healthy sexual relationships).


The crazy thing about it is that I was never personally traumatized as a child in the ways that disturb me so much, and which are so common that people tend to argue about whether they are even wrong. 

I think if I were with the right kind of person, I could have a healthy sexual relationship. While that would solve two parts of the problem, getting me over my unrelated adult intimacy issues, and causing me to stop associating sex with disturbing imagery from my earliest childhood phobias, it wouldn't help me get any closer to being able to have appropriate feelings about other people's suffering without falling apart and breaking down while trying to put myself in their shoes. I feel very awkward in social situations where adults are discussing the ways their parents used to physically discipline them as children, talking about it as though it were no big deal to have adults perpetrate acts of violence against them, and my heart starts beating faster with fear. My stomach knots up and I feel my fight or flight response kicking in, unless I turn the raw panic into the usual sickening dark lust.


----------



## UUSurgicalTech (Mar 14, 2011)

daedaln said:


> Yeah masturbation pretty much guarantees a good sleep. I tend to get slightly horny a week or two before my period and this is when I masturbate the most. GOSH I can't believe I'm saying this. But yeah, I don't do it on a regular basis.


 
I'm EXACTLY the same way. I usually only do it if I'm taking a nap during the day by myself. Not at night for some reason. But it does no doubt help you sleep.

I get much hornier near ovulation. I think it's natures way of telling my body to produce.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

snail said:


> The crazy thing about it is that I was never personally traumatized as a child in the ways that disturb me so much, and which are so common that people tend to argue about whether they are even wrong.
> 
> I think if I were with the right kind of person, I could have a healthy sexual relationship. While that would solve two parts of the problem, getting me over my unrelated adult intimacy issues, and causing me to stop associating sex with disturbing imagery from my earliest childhood phobias, it wouldn't help me get any closer to being able to have appropriate feelings about other people's suffering without falling apart and breaking down while trying to put myself in their shoes. I feel very awkward in social situations where adults are discussing the ways their parents used to physically discipline them as children, talking about it as though it were no big deal to have adults perpetrate acts of violence against them, and my heart starts beating faster with fear. My stomach knots up and I feel my fight or flight response kicking in, unless I turn the raw panic into the usual sickening dark lust.


I think you should know that there is absolutely nothing wrong or weak about feeling strong empathy about other peoples' situations. It can be a powerful tool, and perhaps if you embrace it and make it your own you will find a certain strength in that. The only problem with empathy is when we start to cross the line between our own lives and the lives of others. Feeling strong empathy requires a large amount of self identity that for some people is unwanted. I'm not saying this is necessarily you, but some people would rather feel what others are feeling than their own emotions. Personally, I tend to overthink some of my personal quirks to the point where I start to exaggerate them, both in thought and in actions. So if I don't feel or act in a way that seems appropriate to most people, I immediately start exaggerating this to myself until I start acting totally crazy, because I expect myself to. From what I've seen in your posts you seem like a pretty okay person who has every capability of functioning just like any other person. Whatever your problems stem from, I think you're strong enough to shine through it all.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

finally decided to post something here. it is odd to me that people openly discuss these things, because to me it is more personal. not shameful, but just personal. i guess the personal connotation ceases to exist over the internet, where you can be anonymous. in any case i shall attempt to answer. for some reason people seem to think it is a lie when you say you do not masturbate or something but i honestly do not. i don't see the point in it. before i was in a relationship i never really had sexual feelings at all, and then once i did it manifested more outward rather than inward. i think i tried it once, but it felt so awkward and weird that i just stopped. as for pornography, i absolutely cannot get my head around it. i could never watch it, i do not think. i do not understand it enough to form any opinion about it like it is wrong or whatnot. from what i can tell it seems like people who are in pornography have chosen to be, which gives them the responsibility for their actions into themselves. if they have not chosen to be i cannot understand why it is a popular past time in america. america to me seems too liberated to allow something like this to continue. i am perhaps deluding myself i do not really know. i would hope it is their choice anyhow. i try and avoid things like that on the internet, they upset me.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I like to have a porn fap at least once every two days.


----------

